# Pirate Ship bunk beds



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm designing and will build bunk beds for my boys. We decided on a pirate ship theme. We are limited by the room size, the wall the bed is against is 9'. Here are some drawings, please comment and make suggestions. I'm not totally happy with the design, I expect y'all can make suggestions for how to improve it.
Note, the rope netting is a bit beyond my skill (or time to figure it out) with sketchup so it doesn't slack, hang the way it will in the back corner. I expect the net will bow outward (towards the corner of the room) giving more room to climb onto the upper bunk.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

*pictures*


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

um, i think you might have forgotten to attach the pics ... ?


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Chris Curl said:


> um, i think you might have forgotten to attach the pics ... ?




























I hadn't forgotten them, I'm new here and the forum wouldn't let me attach them until I have posted 10 times. So I've been surfing the rest of the forum working my way up to ten posts. Hopefully this one will go through!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

there you go!

that looks like a really cool space for the kids!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a great concept. I want one! Where was this when I was a kid? Yeah okay, full disclosure requires me to admit that I am still a kid ... at least mentally.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks like a great concept, Everend. However, it looks rather confined for whoever has to make the bed. Also, keep in mind that head room is one of the most important issues in any bunk design.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

My mom said the same thing when I showed her the picture, "hard to change the bed"


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Everend said:


> My mom said the same thing when I showed her the picture, th"hard to change the bed"


If you use the thin foam ikea type mattresses it is a lot easier. My kids can climb up in their lofts and change the linens by folding the mattress back. The mattresses are pretty comfortable too.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice concept Everend - just tell the boys "Pirates make their own beds"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wildwood said:


> "Pirates make their own beds"



Real pirates sleep in hammocks - nice concept though.......:sarcastic:


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

yea, my wife vetoed the hammock idea.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Everend,

I have heard one suggestion several times. The boys can make their own beds! I have to agree, it gives them some responsibility.

As far as design you could have the top bunk side drop down or swing open and add a door panel to the lower section for easier access for changing sheets if your wife (or you) will be changing the sheets. If you go this way just be sure the top rail has positive latches that require you to open them not just a latch that can open by it's self.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

pirates sleep on ropes


==


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*pirate bunk beds*



kp91 said:


> If you use the thin foam ikea type mattresses it is a lot easier. My kids can climb up in their lofts and change the linens by folding the mattress back. The mattresses are pretty comfortable too.


Another option is to engineer the sides to hinge - sideways or folding or down like the safety rails made for small children's beds. With a garden-gate latch so it can be opened inside and outside.

OOPS already suggested


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Ohh, I just found a really cool router project that would fit in great with the pirate ship theme. A wooden chain.
Make a wood chain using a router - YouTube

- I wonder how long it would take the boys to break it.


----------



## tmnt2210 (May 10, 2013)

Neat Idea.


----------

